# slow rising hormones question



## Shy0717 (Jun 14, 2005)

Quick intro....I'm Shy (24) expecting my first little one 8/24/08. My lmp that I have recorded was 11/18/07. I had sex on 12/1/07 and 12/2/07. I got a positive pregnancy test on 12/14/07. I went to the ER for some spotting on 1/1/08 and had my beta levels drawn, it was 2409. Exactly 48 hrs on 1/3/08 I had them re-drawn and it was 3140 ish (I was panicking a little but I remember thinking it only rose 600). I'm currently 6 weeks and 5 days. Has anyone had this happen to them and everything been ok?? I also had an u/s when I went to the ER on the 1st and all they saw was what looked to be a possible gestational sac, no heartbeat or anything yet. I go back Monday for more labs and Thursday for an u/s. I also talked them into giving me progesterone over the weekend since my progesterone levels weren't back yet. Anyone experienced this before?? I'm just a little worried. Thanks ladies.


----------

